# orange rex passed suddenly



## dittac (Jan 16, 2010)

one of my beautiful orange rex does died this evening, very unexpectedly, she was fighting fit yesterday! its a total shock and the stud isnt going to be the same without her. As both lived together and were identical im not even sure if its butter or squash thats passed away  though i know the remaining sister will be gutted shes lost her sister



sleep well baby, im sorry i couldnt save you. 

i love you


----------



## JimD (Jan 16, 2010)

ray:

Binky free little furred one.


----------



## SweetSassy (Jan 16, 2010)

Sorry for your loss ink iris:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry 

ink iris:RIP little one ...


----------



## Sweetie (Jan 16, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss!

RIP Little One!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 16, 2010)

so sorry for your loss. Binky free little one.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 16, 2010)

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## yngmea (Jan 17, 2010)

very sorry


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 17, 2010)

So sorry for you all ,sounds like it was probably quick and she wouldn`t have suffered but still so sad , Binky free little one :sosadray:


----------



## Fancy77 (Jan 17, 2010)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## dittac (Jan 17, 2010)

looks like her sister just couldnt be parted. she passed away, in the same way this evening. you are both back together now, look after eachother, your mummies miss you too much x


----------



## pOker (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for your loss..


Binkyy Free Bunnies..:rainbow::bunnyangel:atleastt they can be forever together:bunnyangel2:


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, sorry to hear they both passed.

Denise


----------



## DeniseJP (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, sorry to hear they both passed.

Denise


----------



## Rabbit Hero (Jan 18, 2010)

*hugs*


----------



## kirsterz09 (Jan 19, 2010)

sorry to hear that they both passed away.
Binky free little ones :angelandbunny:


----------



## BB (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm sorry for your loss, I know exactly how you feel.
I just lost Momo, and I couldn't do anything to save him.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 28, 2010)

I am sorry for your loss. Binky free little one.


----------

